# Rocketdock + rainmeter + dreamscene = awesome



## diduknowthat (Sep 16, 2010)

So after extensive tweaking i finally managed to perfect (in my opinion, at least) my desktop. I am running RocketDock with numerous docklets, rainmeter and Dreamscene. Here are some screenshots.





Desktop with Rocketdock on the bottom, rainmeter items on corners. The desktop is running dreamscene (the leaves continuously fall - if you look carefully enough you can see the leaves aren't the same in each screenshot).





Items on the dock such as my computer and my documents open up like they do on macs. You can see how My Computer opens up like a fan here.





The dock is fully animated like on a mac. There is absolutely no lag and the icons look gorgeous (as long as they are high resolution icons, I had to download a few).





The screen maximizes to leave room at the bottom for the dock. If you look carefully you can see one of the icons bouncing (to notify you somethings going on) on the far right of the dock.





To access to start menu I just hit the windows key on my keyboard. The taskbar is permanently hidden from view by a separate program (it doesn't come up when you move mouse to bottom of screen).

I personally love the clean appearance of the desktop. If anyone is interested in what dockets I used and how I set everything up just send me a PM. If there's enough interest I might just write up a little guide for this.

Please comment, criticize and enjoy!


----------



## coolkik (Nov 11, 2010)

Hi ! I saw your desktop and i already Dreamscene + Rocketdock but I wanna know how to set rocketdock in order toopen up items like they do on macs ? and how to add sepration lines on the dock. Is it also posssible to add and item like gmail or hotmail that will notify  if i got a new mail and if yes, how to set it.

I also tried rainmeter but I don't understand anything in configuring the different trays... I'm french and it's quite hard for me to configure a full english interface. Can you help me or show me some tips please ? it would be nice.

One last question, what is the program you used to permanently hide the windows taskbar ?

Thanks a lot, I hope you will answer me soon.

PS : Awesome desktop indeed ^^


----------



## lion149 (Nov 11, 2010)

If you had the time to write a guide I bet many users would find it very helpful. Your setup looks very sharp and efficient.


----------



## diduknowthat (Nov 12, 2010)

Hey guys, I'll try to write up a guide this weekend.


----------



## Bodaggit23 (Nov 12, 2010)

Where do you get your Dreamscenes?


----------



## codeman0013 (Nov 12, 2010)

I am definately interested in a tutorial on how you accomplished all of this..


----------



## diduknowthat (Nov 12, 2010)

Bodaggit23 said:


> Where do you get your Dreamscenes?



I'm running deskscape so I download my dreams through that.


----------



## Twist86 (Nov 12, 2010)

I wouldn't mind that on the side of my PC (the bar) but I would want it more as a "quick launch" setup more then a actual toolbar. Looks too much like a Mac and my hatred of MS is only outdone by Apple 


I am curious is it possible to do what I want with Rocketdock?


----------



## ANNR (Nov 16, 2010)

That looks awesome.  Can't wait for your guide


----------



## Benny Boy (Nov 25, 2010)

I'm interested in what you used as well 
I've just started looking into customizing 7. There's a lot out there. Blinds, docklets, themes,...  My dock's kinda simple right now. 
Here's Mandotate in case anyone's not seen it. Pretty cool.






My inspiration came from here.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AZ-eCzQG8MA&translated=1


----------



## Twist86 (Nov 25, 2010)

Hey Benny can you stretch that top bar without adding all the icons?


----------



## Benny Boy (Nov 25, 2010)

Yes. I think so??There's several adjustments and choices in the free version. There's more docklets on the dock because it's set to put a docklet on there when I open something, hence the muliple EI, FF, etc. I'm going to reset that and get some docklets that expand so there will be fewer, when time permits.http://www.stardock.com/downloads/
DL Objectdock

EDIT: you can put the dock on top,botton,or sides, and set the distance from any.


----------

